# لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*سلام ونعمه للجميع الاعضاء*
*بصوا انا قولت نعمل موضوع خاص بينا احنا بس الاعضاء:new4:*
*نتكلم في اي حاجه احنا عايزنها:spor24:*
*ونمنع دخول المشرفين*
*اللي بيتحكموا فينا:beee:*
*ودايما ظاليمنا*
*وجايين علينا:smil13:*
*هنتكلم في اي موضوع احنا عايزينه ونتكلم ب:yahoo:راحتنا ونتكلم عن ظلم المشرفين*
*وكلامنا هيكون بمنتهي الحريه:yahoo:*
*لاني مفيش مشرفين علينا*
*:t33:هههههههههه:t33:*
*بس لو اتفصلنا او حاجه يبقي مش مشكله:ranting:*
*يبقي دا كبر دليل علي ظلم المشرفين وهيبقي اثبات علي تهمتهم في الظلم والاستبداد:smil13:*
*وان الله ولي التوفيق*​


----------



## oesi no (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

للغلق يا اشراف القسم بيتهمنا بالظلم ​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

يا بت سيبها فى سرك 
حد يقول علانيه كده انه مظلوم 

وبصراحه انا معاكى انهم ظالمين واكبر دليل 

ان واحده زيك تاخد العضويه المباركه 

شفتى الجبن سيد الاخلاق 
هههههههههه

فنتيجه لهذا الموضوع واصلاحا للظلم لازم تطردى 
انا قلت ادخل اهدى النفوس وامشى
ههههههههه


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



oesi_no قال:


> للغلق يا اشراف القسم بيتهمنا بالظلم ​


 
*ميرسي لي رايك يا حضره المشرف*
*بس بعد اذنك القسم دا خاص بالاعضاء فقط*
*مش للمشرفين*:act19:


----------



## R0O0O0KY (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

موضوع جرىء يا ميرو بس تعرفى انا خايف عليكى من وقف عضويتك ههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## gift (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

:ranting:


----------



## Ramzi (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

بما انه الموضوع للاعضاء و المشرفين ولا حد هنا

نتكلم عن ماي روك
يعني سيئاته بس 
ايه رايكم ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> يا بت سيبها فى سرك
> حد يقول علانيه كده انه مظلوم
> 
> وبصراحه انا معاكى انهم ظالمين واكبر دليل
> ...


 
*كده يا فيبي مكنش العشم انا قولت انك عضوه زي وهتنصفيني*
*لانك حاسه بالظلم زي ما انا حسه *
*بس اظاهر معنكيش الشجاعه:ura1:*
*لكن انا متاكده اني اعضاء كتير عندهم الشجاعه زي ومستعدين للطرد*
*لانه هيحصل هيحصل*
*اذا كان اجلا ام عاجل*
*وشكرا ليك يا حبيبتي داخله تهدي النفوس*
*من يومك طيبه وتحبي الخير للجميع*​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *كده يا فيبي مكنش العشم انا قولت انك عضوه زي وهتنصفيني*
> *لانك حاسه بالظلم زي ما انا حسه *
> *بس اظاهر معنكيش الشجاعه:ura1:*
> *لكن انا متاكده اني اعضاء كتير عندهم الشجاعه زي ومستعدين للطرد*
> ...



ميرسى يا ميرو انتى عرفانى غلبانه وفى حالى 

بس انا مش عارفه انتى ازاى لغايه دلوقتى مطردتيش​


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> موضوع جرىء يا ميرو بس تعرفى انا خايف عليكى من وقف عضويتك ههههههههههههههه ​


 

*انا عارفه انه موضوع جري يا روكي*
*وانا هفضل اناضل ضد الظلم لحد اخر لحظه  هتوقف فيها عضويتي:budo:*

*صليلي اكمل مسيرتي واساعد الاعضاء علي التحرر من الظلم*
*مرسي لمشاركتك الجميله*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

هتوحشيناااااااااا اوى يا ميرو
بس اوعى تنسينا بعد الفصل 
هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



gift قال:


> :ranting:


 
*ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



Ramzi قال:


> بما انه الموضوع للاعضاء و المشرفين ولا حد هنا
> 
> نتكلم عن ماي روك
> يعني سيئاته بس
> ايه رايكم ؟؟؟؟


 
*الحمدلله*
*لقيت عضو شجاع زي وبينصفني*
*وعنده استعداد لمحاربه الظلملحد اخر لحظه هنتطرد فيها*
*بس يارامزاي اول ما نشطح ننطح*
*عايزنا علي طول نتكلم علي ماي روك*
*طب نتكلم علي المشرفين بتوعنا الاول *
*عشان الطرد ميكنش في لحظه*
*نلحق نتكلم شويه علي كام مشرف ولو ربنا نفخ في صورتنا وفضلنا اوعدك اننا نحاول نوصل لماي روك*
*وربنا يوفقنا في مسيرتنا*


----------



## Ramzi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *الحمدلله*
> *لقيت عضو شجاع زي وبينصفني*
> *وعنده استعداد لمحاربه الظلملحد اخر لحظه هنتطرد فيها*
> *بس يارامزاي اول ما نشطح ننطح*
> ...


 
يدا بيد يا mero
ولنمنع المشرفين من التبجح بنا
والا ايه :spor2:
ولازم نبلش بالكبار علشان الصغار يخافوا :t32:


----------



## samer12 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

     هو الموضوع جريء 
لكني بالحرب ما جربت نفسي لكني بالهريبة كالغزااااااااااااااال :budo:
    ههههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

فى مثل بيقول
من خاف سلم
خالينا شيفين وسكتين احسن
منطير من المنتدى كله ومنلقيش حته تلمنا
ولا ايه رايكم​


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ميرسى يا ميرو انتى عرفانى غلبانه وفى حالى​
> 
> 
> بس انا مش عارفه انتى ازاى لغايه دلوقتى مطردتيش​


 

*ربنا دايما يا فيبي يا حبيبتي بيوقف مع العضو المظلوم*
*وبعدين انتي مستعجله اوي كده ليه علي طردي*
*متقلقيش هيجي هيجي*
*ميرسي يا احلي فيبي شجاعه في الدنيا*​


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هتوحشيناااااااااا اوى يا ميرو
> 
> بس اوعى تنسينا بعد الفصل
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​


 

*ميرسي يا مرمر منجلكيش في حاجه وحشه30:*
*بس خلاص انتي ابتدي تغدي علي الجو واعتبرتيني من دلوقتي اطردت:smil8:*
*ماشي يا مرمر عموما انا لسه قاعده*
*وهفضل قاعده علي قلبكم:crazy_pil*


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



Ramzi قال:


> يدا بيد يا mero
> ولنمنع المشرفين من التبجح بنا
> والا ايه :spor2:
> ولازم نبلش بالكبار علشان الصغار يخافوا :t32:


 
*ميرسي يا رامزي*
*دا العشم اخيرا لقيت عضو مستعد للتضحيه*
*ونظريه كويسه انننا نبتدي بالكبار عشان الصغيرين يخافوا*
*عموما انا موافقه يا رامزي*
*عشان نطرد بدري  بدري*


----------



## Ramzi (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

*



عشان نطرد بدري بدري

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أجمعين​​​*​


----------



## فادية (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

على فكرة احنا شايفين موضوعكم المعارض للحكومه دا بس ساكتين بمزاجنا 
عارفين ليه ؟؟؟
عشان نعلمكم الديمقراطيه ونخليكم تعيشوها شويه:beee: 
عشان متموتوش يعني بحسرتكم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا شخصيا مش هطرد اي عضو بتكلم عليا لان الكلام بيلف يلف ويرجع لصاحبه:gy0000:​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

امممممممممممممممم

اعتبر ده نوع من انواع التمرد ؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



samer12 قال:


> هو الموضوع جريء
> 
> لكني بالحرب ما جربت نفسي لكني بالهريبة كالغزااااااااااااااال :budo:
> 
> ههههههههههههه​


 

طب ما تجرب يا سامر المره دي تتدخل في الحرب زي ما جربت الهروب 
وصدقني مش هتخسر كتير هتلاقينا كلنا واقفين معاك يد واحده
مش بيقولك الكثره تغلب الاشراف
احنا هنعمل كده
وربنا معانا 
واللي مكتوب علي الجيبين لازم تشوفه العين:vava:


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



بنت الفادى قال:


> فى مثل بيقول
> 
> من خاف سلم
> خالينا شيفين وسكتين احسن
> ...


 
*عموما يا بنت الفادي دا رايك وانا مش هتضغط عليكي:thnk0001:*
*لكن انت داخله تحرضي الاعضاء علي الاستسلام:a82:*
*لا انا كده ازعل منك:act19:*​


----------



## Abu_TwaL (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

*انا يا جماعة الخير في قلبي حسرة *
*اول ما دخلت المنتدى قعدت اطلع على اسماء الاعضاء *
*طبعا في ناس اسمائهم عادية و في ناس <الله العليم انهم المشرفين> الوانهم احمر و اصفر و برتقالي *
*و ازرق :smil13:*
*و انا ما اللي لون :smil13:*

*ليه الظلم بس يا عالم ........ليه !!!!!!!!!*
*حرام عليكوا والله احنا ناس طيبين أوي :dntknw: هاهاهاهاهاهاها*
*MY Rock اعملي لون اسمي كوكحي ويلا بشكي عليك :smil12:*


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



فادية قال:


> على فكرة احنا شايفين موضوعكم المعارض للحكومه دا بس ساكتين بمزاجنا
> 
> عارفين ليه ؟؟؟
> عشان نعلمكم الديمقراطيه ونخليكم تعيشوها شويه:beee:
> ...


 
*مش عارفه اقولك ايه يا فاديه يا حبيبتي*
*كلك ذوق*

*اول مره اشوف مشرفه غلبانه وطيبه ذيك*
*بس معلش مش هتتضحكو علينا بكلمتين:smil8:وتقوليلي ديمقراطيه*
*هي فين الديمقراطيه*
*ولا لما تتزنقوا تقولو ديمقراطيه*
*وانتوا المشرفين متعرفوش غير الدكتاتوريه*​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



Coptic Man قال:


> امممممممممممممممم
> 
> اعتبر ده نوع من انواع التمرد ؟؟


 
*ايوه يا كوبتك اعتبره زي ما بتحب*
*احنا خلاص ما بقناش نخاف:99:*
*لانه هيحصلنا ظلم ايه اكتر من اللي احنا فيه*
*ربنا معانا وبينصف دايما المظلوم*:94:​


----------



## samer12 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



mero_engel قال:


> طب ما تجرب يا سامر المره دي تتدخل في الحرب زي ما جربت الهروب
> وصدقني مش هتخسر كتير هتلاقينا كلنا واقفين معاك يد واحده
> مش بيقولك الكثره تغلب الاشراف
> احنا هنعمل كده
> ...


  طيب المرة هي على مسؤليتك :thnk0001:  
  أنا رح جرب :bud: وربنا يستر


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



Abu_TwaL قال:


> *انا يا جماعة الخير في قلبي حسرة *
> *اول ما دخلت المنتدى قعدت اطلع على اسماء الاعضاء *
> *طبعا في ناس اسمائهم عادية و في ناس <الله العليم انهم المشرفين> الوانهم احمر و اصفر و برتقالي *
> *و ازرق :smil13:*
> ...


 
*شوفت انت عضو جديد ودخلت شوفت الكوسه بعينك مع انك لسه ملحقتش تخيل احنا الاعضاء الغلابه نعمل ايه*
*عشان تعرف اننا مساكين*
*بس بقولك abu_twal انت لسه عضو جديد خاف علي نفسك:t17:*
*هههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



samer12 قال:


> طيب المرة هي على مسؤليتك :thnk0001:
> أنا رح جرب :bud: وربنا يستر


*طب ياسامر ربنا معاك في الحرب دي*
*بس ابقي طمنا عليك*
*لا انا معرفكش*
*لاني ساعتها هبقي زيك في الهوا سواء*
*يعني مطروده مثلك*​


----------



## سيزار (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

وليه نتكلم فى السياسه كدا ...
من الحكمه قول الحق فى لحظته .. واظهار الحق ونصره المظلوم .. ورفع شعار الديموقراطيه .. واستهداف مواضيع ناجحه ونتعلق بيها ونقول رأينا .. بما انا الموضوع مفتوح ولا يوجد خطاء او تعليق على مشرف ظالم او عضو مظلوم يبقى صعب انى اتكلم من دماغى لا لانى خائف ولكن لم الحظ اى موضوع هادف اعلق عليه 
ولكم منى كل التقدير والاحترام الى كاتبه الموضوع والمشرفين والاعضاء​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



سيزار قال:


> وليه نتكلم فى السياسه كدا ...​
> من الحكمه قول الحق فى لحظته .. واظهار الحق ونصره المظلوم .. ورفع شعار الديموقراطيه .. واستهداف مواضيع ناجحه ونتعلق بيها ونقول رأينا .. بما انا الموضوع مفتوح ولا يوجد خطاء او تعليق على مشرف ظالم او عضو مظلوم يبقى صعب انى اتكلم من دماغى لا لانى خائف ولكن لم الحظ اى موضوع هادف اعلق عليه
> 
> ولكم منى كل التقدير والاحترام الى كاتبه الموضوع والمشرفين والاعضاء​


 
*سيزار علي فكره احنا كل كلامنا هزار *
*احنا مش بنشتكي من حاجه بل بالعكس دا من ديمقراطيه المشرفين والمسولين عن المنتدي انهم خلونا نعمل موضوع ترفيهي بنهزر فيه براحتنا منقصدش اننا  نسي لحد*
*ميرسي ليك*
​


----------



## samer12 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *طب ياسامر ربنا معاك في الحرب دي*
> *بس ابقي طمنا عليك*
> *لا انا معرفكش*
> *لاني ساعتها هبقي زيك في الهوا سواء*
> *يعني مطروده مثلك*​


 هو أنت من أول جولة تخليتي عني 
:t32:​​​


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



samer12 قال:


> هو أنت من أول جولة تخليتي عني​
> 
> :t32: ​


 
*لا ياسامر انا متخلتش عنك:dntknw:*
* بس الزمن وحش *
*هنعمل ايه بقي*
*بس انا متخلتش عنك لاني هبقي انا وانت مطرودين بعد الحرب اللي هندخل فيها*
*يعني هنبقي مع بعض مطرودين*
*يبقي ازاي تقول اتخليت عنك*​


----------



## Abu_TwaL (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *شوفت انت عضو جديد ودخلت شوفت الكوسه بعينك مع انك لسه ملحقتش تخيل احنا الاعضاء الغلابه نعمل ايه*
> 
> *عشان تعرف اننا مساكين*
> *بس بقولك abu_twal انت لسه عضو جديد خاف علي نفسك:t17:*
> *هههههههههههه*​


 
*أخاف !!!!! *
*أخاف من أيه!!!!*

*الديمقراطية فين يا عالم !!؟؟؟؟؟*
*انا عاوز ديمقراطية ....  ديمقراطييييييييييييييييييييية :ranting:*


----------



## mero_engel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



Abu_TwaL قال:


> *أخاف !!!!! *
> *أخاف من أيه!!!!*
> 
> *الديمقراطية فين يا عالم !!؟؟؟؟؟*
> *انا عاوز ديمقراطية .... ديمقراطييييييييييييييييييييية :ranting:*


* برافو عليك تعجبني  شجاعتك وانك مش خايف*
*بجد برافو*
*ايوه عالي صوتك وزعق*
*وانا معاك اهو*
*فين الديمقراطيه*
*بس حقيقي انت يا بني قضيت علي مستقبلك بايدك*
*وملحقتش تتهني بالعضويه*​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

ياخوفى يا بدران لحسن كلنا ان شاء اللة هيقوللنا على برة يلا ندخل وخلاص وربنا معانا بقة انا معاكووووووووو


----------



## mero_engel (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



مرمر مرمورة قال:


> ياخوفى يا بدران لحسن كلنا ان شاء اللة هيقوللنا على برة يلا ندخل وخلاص وربنا معانا بقة انا معاكووووووووو


 

*برافوا مرمر مرموره:018A1D~146::11_12_13[1]:*
*وادي عضو جديد كمان انضم لحزب المعارضين انا مبسوطه منك يا مرمر انك بدافعي عن الحق حتي لو دا هيعرضك للخطر ولي الطرد*
*مقلقيش يا بنتي ربنا دايما بيوقف مع المظلوم*​


----------



## mero_engel (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

*ها ياجماعه تحبوا نتناقش في اي موضوع *
*وطبعا هيكون موضوعنا بمنتهي الحريه بعيد عن  تدخل المسئولين والمشرفين*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

ايه رايك يا ميرو نتناقش في موضوعات عن الشباب زي ايه المفروض يتعمل مثلا في الرحلات الشبابية و ايه السلبيات الي لاذم نبطلها و ايه الاجابيات الي لاذم نزودها لو غلس قوليلي و الاختيار ليلي في النهاية مرسي علي موضوعك الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ايه رايك يا ميرو نتناقش في موضوعات عن الشباب زي ايه المفروض يتعمل مثلا في الرحلات الشبابية و ايه السلبيات الي لاذم نبطلها و ايه الاجابيات الي لاذم نزودها لو غلس قوليلي و الاختيار ليلي في النهاية مرسي علي موضوعك الجميل


 
*بالعكس دا موضوع مهم جدا ومفيد جدا ....... وانا معاك وموافقه اننا نتكلم في موضوع الشباب واللي بيحصل في الرحلات*
*ومتقلقش اوعدك اني كل حاجه هتتعمل بعيد عن جو المشرفين *
*عشان نطرد سريع سريع*
*هي دي الديمقراطيه*
*ميرسي لمشاركتك الجميله *​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

يا بنتى ايه حكايتك انتى بتتلككى لنفسك علشان تطردى 
مشيتى ورا مرمر فى الحزب الفاشل بتاعكم 
ما حدش من المشرفين رضى يطردكوا 
اكيد قالوا ولايا هنطردهم هيروحوا فين يا لا خلينا مستحملينهم وامرنا لله 
لكن تنشقى على المنتدى 
ده كدة الأفترى بعينه 
و لما يقولوك يا قوية يا مفترية بتزعلى 



اقولك على موضوع تطردى بيه بسرعة البرق؟
ادخلى قسم حواء 
و اعمليلهم اكلة تكون على مزاجك
و بما ان الأدمن بتاعنا راجل زواق 
اوعدك انه اول مايخلص اكل 
هيشطبك من المنتدى نهائى
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> يا بنتى ايه حكايتك انتى بتتلككى لنفسك علشان تطردى ​
> مشيتى ورا مرمر فى الحزب الفاشل بتاعكم
> ما حدش من المشرفين رضى يطردكوا
> اكيد قالوا ولايا هنطردهم هيروحوا فين يا لا خلينا مستحملينهم وامرنا لله
> ...


 
*يابني انت ورايا ورايا*
*صدقني حتي لو عملت اوحش حاجه واوحش اكله اوعدك محدش هيطردني*
*لانهم كلهم بيحبوني في المنتدي ومهما عملت هيقبلوها مني:blush2:*
*وبعدين انت مالك متغاظ ليه*
*لانك عارف ومتاكد انك لو عملت نصف اللي بعمله هتكون تاني يوم مطرود*
*وليه تاني يوم في نفس اليوم*
*عشان تعرف انت بتتعامل مع مين خاف مني بقي احسنلك:spor22:*
*ههههههههههههه*
*وميرسي لمشاركتك اللذيذه يا يوحنا*

​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*

*ايه الجبروت والثقة دى 
انتى واضح ان ليكى ضهر جامد فى المنتدى 
و انشاء الله طردى شكله هيبقى على ايدك 
بس برضه احنا ما بنتهددش يا 
ميروووووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: لو عضو شجاع ادخل.......؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه الجبروت والثقة دى ​*
> *انتى واضح ان ليكى ضهر جامد فى المنتدى *
> *و انشاء الله طردى شكله هيبقى على ايدك *
> *بس برضه احنا ما بنتهددش يا *
> ...


 
*شوفت يا يوحنا *
*جه اليوم اللي بقيت فيه مشرفه *
*بس دلوقتي مقدرش اطردك برضه*
*لانك بقيت اخويا الغالي جوز اختي الغاليه *
*اللي لو فكرت اطردك *
*هحصلك *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## martin_samer (4 سبتمبر 2008)

هو موضوع حلو جدأ لكن أنا لحد دلوقتى ماشفتش ظلم من المنتدى دة بصراحة بس اللى زعلنى انى طلبت ترانيم كتير مالقيدش رد غير لترنمتين بس والحمد لله ديت المرة الوحيدة اللى قررت أشترك فيها


----------



## mero_engel (5 سبتمبر 2008)

martin_samer قال:


> هو موضوع حلو جدأ لكن أنا لحد دلوقتى ماشفتش ظلم من المنتدى دة بصراحة بس اللى زعلنى انى طلبت ترانيم كتير مالقيدش رد غير لترنمتين بس والحمد لله ديت المرة الوحيدة اللى قررت أشترك فيها


* مارتينا حبيبتي *
*اولا اهلا بيكي وسطينا ياقمر*
*وحكايه الترانيم دي *
*صدقيني مش بتبقي مقصوده لكن من كتر الطلبات ممكن مشرف القسم مش بياخد باله مش اكتر*
*لكن احنا كلنا اخوات وبنحب نخدم بعض*
*نورتي موضوعي يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## martin_samer (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا على فكرة أسمى مارتن سامر وأنا فعلا مبسوط جدأ من المنتدى دة و دايم فى على طول 
شكراً ميرو كتير على ردك وهحاول أطلب ترانيمى مرة تانى


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*معاكم​*


----------



## mero_engel (5 سبتمبر 2008)

martin_samer قال:


> أنا على فكرة أسمى مارتن سامر وأنا فعلا مبسوط جدأ من المنتدى دة و دايم فى على طول
> شكراً ميرو كتير على ردك وهحاول أطلب ترانيمى مرة تانى


* معلش بعتذر يا مارتن ههههههه*
*ما اخدتش بالي كويس*
*وانا مبسوطه من تفهمك الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## mero_engel (5 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *معاكم​*


* انت معانا ولا مع الناس التانين:t9:*​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * انت معانا ولا مع الناس التانين:t9:*​



*لالا
معاكي  هو انا اقدر

هههههههههه​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

_*البت دى كان قلبها حاسس انها هتكون مشرفة اتفضلى بقى انتى اطلعى من هنا ​*_


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *لالا​*
> *معاكي هو انا اقدر*​
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


 
*ايوه كده *
*من خاف سلم *
*ههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*البت دى كان قلبها حاسس انها هتكون مشرفة اتفضلى بقى انتى اطلعى من هنا ​*_


* اه *
*جه اليوم عليا :hlp:*
*اني اطرد من موضوعي*
*بس انا يا انجي مشرفه غلبانه*
*وممكن اكون عون ليكم*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*طيب وياتري بعد ما بقيتي مشرفة يا ميرو*

*هاتبقي مع الاعضاء الغلابة *

*ولا هاتمسكي الحكم وتطردي الاعضاء *

*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 سبتمبر 2008)

elsalib قال:


> *طيب وياتري بعد ما بقيتي مشرفة يا ميرو*​
> 
> *هاتبقي مع الاعضاء الغلابة *​
> *ولا هاتمسكي الحكم وتطردي الاعضاء *​
> ...


* تصدق سؤال محرج:t9:*
*وعايز التفكير قبل الاجابه *
*ههههههههههههه*
*اديني مهله 10 شهور افكر وارد عليك*
*يمكن وقتها اكون رجعت عضو مبتدء:hlp:*​


----------

